# Old Sierra Stove



## deerhunter903 (Jan 7, 2014)

Need info on this stove. Can not find anything about the stove, is this a cat or non cat stove. Contacted Sierra but no luck any help please


----------



## webbie (Jan 7, 2014)

Almost impossible for it to be a cat or high efficiency stove given that age (1986 test date)...looks like a regular old classic.......


----------



## mellow (Jan 8, 2014)

Sierra has been bought out a few times.  It is an older cat stove that is on the EPA list for phase 1.

Riteway-Dominion Manufacturing Company, Inc
here are a few posts on it:

Help identifying stove insert
I have an old Sierra model 007 cat., ser. num. WHI000165


----------



## deerhunter903 (Jan 8, 2014)

Can i burn it without the cat installed or not


----------



## deerhunter903 (Jan 8, 2014)

I found on this site http://www.sandhillwholesale.com/catalytic-combustors-c-4.html that the 003 and 007 are cat stoves but nothing on the 005


----------



## mellow (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea, I wasn't able to find much about the 005 either, not sure why.  The stove was designed to have the cat in it while burning but that hasn't stopped others from doing it,  you will just need to take it easy on it till you figure out the burn cycle with no cat in it. Get a couple magnetic thermometers.


----------

